# Come over to Stockholm at vacation,dont forgot the longeared hedgehog..



## Toyo (Aug 11, 2008)

Had a contact whith a hedgehog-seller,but I couldnt go to Uk then.Sorry..!

Better should be,:whistling2:if you need a vacation in Sweden,for 3-7 days or soo,and you can live in my appartment in the middle of Stockholm..A room is here for you,two big beds and a plasma.
I can show you around the city.
Spring in Stockholm is great.
Rented out beds for 1000 sw.kr a day before,so it is really nice here.Welcome!
And important:you take the hedgehog(s) for me whith you.: victory:
Please..
(You can also have one of mine,and i can take one of yours.Its important to not breead in family)
:welcome:


----------

